

DOMA is unconstitutional - mmettler
http://www.scotusblog.com/

======
mmettler
Link to the opinion:
[http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/12pdf/12-307_g2bh.pdf](http://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/12pdf/12-307_g2bh.pdf)

